# How can I change printer IP address in Print Center?



## mudfrog (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi there!

We're currently in the process of changing our network IP address range at work and we have to visit every machine in the company to make network setting changes and also printer settings etc.

My question is: How can I change a printers IP address, setup within Print Center, without having to delete the printer and set it up again?

If I have to delete the printer to set it up again on every mac as well as change the other settings, proxy, email etc.. it will take ages 

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## gsahli (Oct 12, 2006)

Rich,
All of the info of the Printer Setup Printer List is contained in one file and one folder. Make the changes on one computer, and then copy these two items to every computer.

/etc/cups/printers.conf
/etc/cups/ppd

(these are unix files/folders)


----------



## mudfrog (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks for the reply!

I have found the etc/cups/printers.conf file and the /etc/cups/ppd folder with all the printers in there but to be honest if I have to start messing about with unix commands in the terminal it probably would be quicker to just set the printers up again within the Print Center.

A pain to be honest but hey ho if thats what I have to do.

I was hoping of a solution like selecting the printer within print center and then just editing the properties of the printer to point to a new ip address like in XP (sorry for the comparrison but I do work with both os's  )

But thanks for the tip though 

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## bobw (Oct 12, 2006)

No need to mess with Unix commands.

Just open the file with BBEdit or something else and change the IP and save.

You'll probably have to do 'Get Info' on the file and allow access.


----------



## mudfrog (Oct 12, 2006)

How can I get to the etc/cups/printers.conf from within BBEdit or another text editor?


----------



## bobw (Oct 12, 2006)

Use the 'GO' menu to go to ' /etc/cups/'

You'll see the files.

Just double click the files.
If they don't open, you'll have to  use 'Get Info' to chnage the privileges.


----------



## mudfrog (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok I'm in. Thats great stuff thanks.

I might just do it that way instead.

Thanks again,

Rich


----------

